

Show HN: Share Your Pocket List - yuvals
http://sharedli.st

======
bx_
This is a great idea. I am in China, where I can load getpocket.com without a
VPN. But your site doesn't work without a VPN. I can't even connect my Pocket
account without turning on my VPN, and after connecting the two and creating
my list, the articles can't be seen without the VPN. Defeats the point,
really.

------
yuvals
Hi Hacker News - I built this tool so you will be able to share your Pocket
list. Let me know what you think! Thanks.

~~~
levirosol
Maybe I'm missing the obvious... but how exactly do I share anything? After
connecting, all I see is a list of the articles I have in Pocket.

~~~
yuvals
Thanks for the comment!

It's a shared list. Anyone can see it.

So now I can see your Pocket list
([http://sharedli.st/levirosol](http://sharedli.st/levirosol)) and you can see
other people's lists.

I'll add an explanation about it. Thanks.

